# Démasquer des articles masqués



## PratX (24 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai masqué des applications depuis l'APP Store et je souhaiterais les démasquer. Elle apparaissent dans cette fenêtre (voir capture). Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment procéder ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## copter (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour

Je tente un déterrage car je suis dans la meme situation et je ne trouve pas de solution sur internet.
Cela m' empeche de partager avec ma famille une application que j'ai statué en caché sur ma tablette, je voudrais la démasqué mais en vain.
J'ai tenté de désinstaller et de retelecharger l'application mais celle ci apparaît comme dans la capture de PratX.

Quand on cache un article pour un anniversaire on doit pouvoir le sortir quand on le souhaite pour l'offrir, visiblement chez Apple le concept est compliqué !!!

Il y a aucune solution ???


----------

